# In search of 3" riser bars



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

I really want/need the Atomlab Pimplite dirt jump bar (31.8 bar clamp) but I can't seem to find it for sale anywhere (not on atomlab's site and not on acultureofspeed's either). Anyone know where I can find it or have another suggestion? I've found a couple of 2" riser bars but I really do need the extra inch.

Use will be for street trials/trials.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

azonic world force $60
SIC livin large $?

google "31.8 3 inch rise handlebar" , seems you have options


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

On a side note, do you use Explorer? I just googled what you wrote in Explorer and got all motorcycle stuff and a link to my own thread. Then, I googled in in Firefox and got a bunch of mountain bike stuff. Didn't know that could happen :|


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

safari but just add mountain bike to the search


----------



## rg123 (Oct 25, 2007)

I emailed the dude from atomlab he said they would be back in stock at the end of the week, that like thurs or fri.. but i dont see them on the site maybe this week sometime.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## DirtyJohnDeereHat (Sep 11, 2011)

has anyone used the eastern mtb bars?


----------



## rg123 (Oct 25, 2007)

there are also these for anyone interested. 31.8 740mm wide 3in rise
Da Bomb Tactic 740 Handlebar 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)

DirtyJohnDeereHat said:


> has anyone used the eastern mtb bars?


yes and they bent. they're only 1" so they often bend, especially if you ride rigid.


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)

Herger said:


> I really want/need the Atomlab Pimplite dirt jump bar (31.8 bar clamp) but I can't seem to find it for sale anywhere (not on atomlab's site and not on acultureofspeed's either). Anyone know where I can find it or have another suggestion? I've found a couple of 2" riser bars but I really do need the extra inch.
> 
> Use will be for street trials/trials.
> 
> ...


I couldn't find them either right now. these bars should do if you need a 1" clamp -Black Market Molly Hatchet Riser Bar
Universal Cycles -- Black Market Molly Hatchet Riser Bar


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Motl500 said:


> I couldn't find them either right now. these bars should do if you need a 1" clamp -Black Market Molly Hatchet Riser Bar
> Universal Cycles -- Black Market Molly Hatchet Riser Bar


Molly Hatchet's are 22.2 or 7/8" clamp area (the bmx size).

It's 25.4mm that is 1 inch.


----------



## rg123 (Oct 25, 2007)

*atomlab pimplites*

here ya go

http://www.atomlab.com/webstorebars.html


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)

good call, that's totally what i meant. the EAstern bars have a 22.2 clamp. i thought the pimplites were 22.2 as well but i stand corrected :madman: :


cmc4130 said:


> Molly Hatchet's are 22.2 or 7/8" clamp area (the bmx size).
> 
> It's 25.4mm that is 1 inch.


----------

